# Bracelet Removal - Alternative To Bergeon 6825



## Andy Tims

Most of the time a normal springbar tool is fine, but removing really well made (tightly fitting) solid end link bracelets can be a PITA so I've just had a look round the net & the default choice is clearly the Bergeon 6825, but at over Â£100.00 for something that's not going to be used very often, I though I'd try to find something a bit cheaper & have come up with these:-

http://www.watch-tool.de/html/bracelet_ ... ?id=0090dk

http://www.tickintimeworldofwatchtools. ... 1200-p.asp

Now generally, I'm a "buy cheap, pay twice" kind of person, but have any of you either used either of the above & found them OK, or have any sensible alternative suggestions.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Andy Tims

What no one?


----------



## Davey P

I haven't got either of those tools, so sorry that's not really a lot of help - But the tumbleweed pic made me laugh, so have a free bump to the top, and hopefully someone out there will be able to give some more useful advice  (I assume you've tried the RLT Sales section?)


----------



## blackie58




----------



## Chromejob

I've heard some on WUS say the Bergeon 6767F is the last and only spring bar tool you need. Maybe two, with a sewing thread spool and rubber band to fashion your own "pliers?"










I wonder ... If I removed one of the end pieces from a pair of Bergeon 6767S (?) or -F, would they fit into something like these "training wheels" for chopsticks?


----------



## Retronaut

Andy Tims said:


> Most of the time a normal springbar tool is fine, but removing really well made (tightly fitting) solid end link bracelets can be a PITA so I've just had a look round the net & the default choice is clearly the Bergeon 6825, but at over Â£100.00 for something that's not going to be used very often, I though I'd try to find something a bit cheaper & have come up with these:-
> 
> http://www.watch-too.../html/bracelet_ ... ?id=0090dk
> 
> http://www.tickintim...ldofwatchtools. ... 1200-p.asp
> 
> Now generally, I'm a "buy cheap, pay twice" kind of person, but have any of you either used either of the above & found them OK, or have any sensible alternative suggestions.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I hadn't seen those two before either.

I'm strugglng with a cheap spring tool I bought as a starter - think I need to pony up for Bergeon spring bar tool so I can get a 1mm tip. Can't even get back into some of my bracelets to remove them at the moment!

Hope someone comes up with some wisdom / alternatives too as I'll deffo be interested (much like yourself not Â£100 interested though!)

:cheers:


----------



## PhilipK

Sorry to bump an old post, but I have also hit the "Â£100 for a pair of pliers that I'll only ever use once or twice" barrier.

Did anybody try any of the alternatives to the Bergeon 6825? Or find anything else that will do the job?


----------



## Chromejob

I bought two Bergeon-like tools, 6767F and ... memory is failing me, 6111? Actually, it was O. Frei's FB-504, just like a 6111. Used carefully they are all one needs. I did buy Horotec tweezers, too, but hardly use them. They ARE handy for holding a springbar closed one-handed, though.


----------

